# Fog LIghts



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

I got some fog lights from a 200SX at the junkyard, but i didn't get the mounting brackets cause they were all rusted and crap like that. Now i can't put the foglights into my Sentra because i don't have those brackets. Any ideas where i can get some or some other way to attach the fog lights.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

roman4189 said:


> I got some fog lights from a 200SX at the junkyard, but i didn't get the mounting brackets cause they were all rusted and crap like that. Now i can't put the foglights into my Sentra because i don't have those brackets. Any ideas where i can get some or some other way to attach the fog lights.


I got the brackets and the lights Bought a bodykit the OEM fog lights wont fit into the bumper I'll sell them to you cheap give me a price and add 10 bucks for shipping
[email protected]
:cheers:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Go to another junkyard and get some.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

MagicPie said:


> I got the brackets and the lights Bought a bodykit the OEM fog lights wont fit into the bumper I'll sell them to you cheap give me a price and add 10 bucks for shipping
> [email protected]
> :cheers:


i'll look around junkyards, if i can't find some i'll email you


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

better hope the sentra bumper reinforcement has holes for the mounting brackets. im not sure if they (all b-14s) came ready, but when i fixed my salvaged SER i originally bought a SUPER LIGHTWEIGHT thumbup: ) brand new aftermarket bumper reinforcment but took it back. it didnt have any way to attach the fogs like the broken reinforcement i had pulled off. anyways, i took it back and exchanged it at the yard for a used one and picked up the other fog light and bracket at the same time ($50 for one fog and bracket is what you can expect to pay)....hopefully you wont have a problem. i dont remember what exactly it looked like, but im thinking you can mount it anywyas if it doesnt have the holes....or maybe it has to have the holes because they're threaded?
we'll see....we'll see. good luck 2 u!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

jus order them from Nissan, I don't see a few brackets costing too much. Better yet, contact [email protected]


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> jus order them from Nissan, I don't see a few brackets costing too much. Better yet, contact [email protected]


order from Nissan? Can you give the URL or you mean some store?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the parts dept. at your local Nissan dealer. Greg works at a Nissan Parts dealer and he's good.


----------

